# Shifting with a shimano Alfine 8 speed hub



## redliner (Oct 21, 2004)

I just got a bike with one of these, and, going from deraillers to this, I keep wanting to pedal while shifting. Have seen different opinions on whether it's ok or not. Does anyone have the correct answer?


----------



## blakcloud (Apr 13, 2006)

I really don't think there is a definitive answer or an official Shimano statement but you could go to the IGH forum over on the sister site:

http://forums.mtbr.com/internal-gear-hubs/

One thread that I was following there was this one.

http://forums.mtbr.com/internal-gear-hubs/alfine-11-snuff-pics-696480-2.html#post8386269

There is a guy named aaronsbicyclerepair who posted and also has a shop the repairs IGH. Though they are not talking about your exact questions it does address the limitations of the hub. After reading the thread, and Aaron's advice, I would shift while pedaling but only under easy load. You might have a different opinion after reading that thread.


----------



## redliner (Oct 21, 2004)

Thanks for the links, I've never looked at the mountain bike forum. Alot of good information there. I think I'll just get in the habit of coasting while shifting. This is my first experience with an IGH. Just got it on a civia bryant I picked up this week. Won't be doing any off road with it. ...Well, maybe some dirt roads. I only have about 100 miles on it so far. I asked the guy at the shop about shifting under load & he said it was ok to do, but in trying it, a couple of times it didn't sound too good. Hope it holds up well, they don't give that stuff away!


----------



## 93561rider (Dec 6, 2007)

I have quite a few miles on an Alfine and it shifts well under light load and while not pedaling at all.

Also, keeping it adjusted makes a big difference in shift quality.


----------



## majura (Apr 21, 2007)

I have a nexus hub on my commuter - around 2 years use. I shift the same way I would when on my road bike: ease up on the pressure you're putting on the pedals. I've also rarely done it pedalling hard, much like on a normal derrailleur system it just clunks into gear.


----------

